# 230 Rs - First Mod



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

My wife did not like the lack of space for a trash can in our new Outback 230RS, so I got a chance to get creative in a low power way. Not sure it's a "mod" so much as just re-purposing something.









Checking stores in the Cape Canaveral area, I found a Ace Hardware with this trash bag organizer / holder that showed promise. Took it to the campground, and sure enough, with careful placement of three little screws that come in the box, it JUST fits under the sink at the level of the bottom shelf. The top shelf placement is blocked by the protrusion of the sink.

*Sunbeam TrashRac Basic System (3 Gallon)* - $15 - $17
Sunbeam TrashRac - Ace
Sunbeam TrashRac - Amazon

3 GALLON BASIC RACK - Note: they make a 5 gallon that is too big!

* $16 (at local Ace Hardware)
* Wire rack with lid mounts on inside of kitchen cabinet door
* May be used with regular plastic shopping bags or trashrac bags
* Drip tray, starter bags and mounting hardware included
* ACE# 6192645 MFR# 82153​
Basically, it is a white wire frame with lid which holds typical plastic grocery bags perfectly for trash, and has a drip catcher. I would not recommend buying their add on replacement bags, but the grocery ones work great for us, looks good and the wife is happy. That makes me happy.

*Some photos:*




























Hope this helps someone down the road. I imagine the larger one might work for someone, too, but we did not find a place that it would have fit in my wife's mental mapping of the kitchen space in the 230 RS.

Regards,

Johncn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Johncn said:


> Not sure it's a "mod" so much as just re-purposing something.


Looks like a mod, sounds like a mod and it smells like a mod so it must be a mod. Have a beer and know you will have somewhere to toss the can when you are done!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

My link

I have a 230RS and like this idea. There really is no room to just have a garbage can under the shelf or on, its a pain.

One thing I added was a hard wired surge protector under the couch. It also allowed me to open more storage. Its on page 4 of outback modifications if the link doesn't work and your interested/

Capt


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

In our former 230RS, I found a really low tech approach. I used a regular tall drawstring bag, pulled the drawstrings out a bit, and pushed them thru the handle on the pantry. Stuck a plastic knife thru the drawstrings, and viola, trash problem solved.







And we always had extra plastic knives, the forks and spoons went quick tho.

I'd use the above approach in a heartbeat, but when we cook dinner, one of those little grocery sacks would fill up quick.


----------



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks really clean. Haven't seen this setup before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice! I like that idea!


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

BrandonMH said:


> Nice! I like that idea!


Thanks, guys...it's worked out really well for us. So has the 230 RS. It's proved to be a great rig.

Johncn


----------

